# Gh Ripen vs Atami Bloombastic?



## Terrorbeard (Apr 17, 2011)

ladies and gentle men.. 

I'm interested in final phase bloomers/ripening additive nutes.

ive seen good results with gh ripen online for example http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=12653&highlight=chronic

then i came across atami bloombastic, it's alot more expensive.

Thoughts appreciated.

thanks x


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 17, 2011)

m blaze used liquid lead on his trees.. the ozzy equivalent.. and his fruits really swelled..


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 18, 2011)

anyone give any opinions on bloom additives? gwan


----------



## Illumination (Apr 18, 2011)

bloombastic worked for me ...had a free sample and used it...not worth the money...really just boost P and K the last week or two....have read god things bout canna's pk booster...hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks illumination. it really is just as simple as the pk... i've been keeping the pk13/14 in mind however there are other finishers ontop of that no? okie doke.. all other views welcomed

x


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 18, 2011)

as in things to use right till the end like gh ripen?


----------



## Jack Larson (Apr 18, 2011)

I like Bud Blaster,I don't like the price.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 19, 2011)

Another one bites the dust.....


----------



## Beansly (Apr 19, 2011)

Isn't bloombastic ridiculously expensive?
$140 for 1.25L? That's retarded.

You guys complain about how expensive an "evil" advanced nutrients is but you'll pay twice as much for a liter of anything AN has.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

I will never buy either...got a free sample of bloombastic and used it and wont use it again...but will never spend my money on AN nor any other stupidly priced product


----------



## Beansly (Apr 19, 2011)

$140/L is just wrong. I can't imagine what they're saying to justify that cost.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 19, 2011)

Beansly said:


> $140/L is just wrong. I can't imagine what they're saying to justify that cost.


lol...a buch of hoopla like everyone else...lol...hype u know??


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 19, 2011)

am i another one biting the dust?

gh ripen is 7 bucks a pop.. and after research it seems to do the job..


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 19, 2011)

AN is alota money for a bunch of art work. I'm using the Canna range, its affordable and does the job with all the same nutrients in it.


----------



## MIway (Apr 20, 2011)

Beansly said:


> $140/L is just wrong. I can't imagine what they're saying to justify that cost.



1250ml for $210, retail. I generally apply 1~1.5ml per gal... so it really isn't that expensive, is it? That's basically 17~25 cents per gal... at full retail.

And on a side by side with BB... the nugs grew tighter & more compact, with full swell on the calyxes. You could see the differences. So it does do something...


----------



## Jack Larson (Apr 20, 2011)

$210 doesn't sound that bad when you think of how many snakes they have to squeeze to get 1250ml !!


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 21, 2011)

Beansly said:


> $140/L is just wrong. I can't imagine what they're saying to justify that cost.


The typical bullshit:



> The BLOOMBASTIC formula contains biological mineral in combination with biological stimulants to create a one of a kind nutrient additive specially designed for the flowering and ripening of your plants. The unique combination of elements in Bloombastic will trigger _explosive_ sugar and bloom production that will ensure a _soft, sweet_ flavor on the bloom in addition to the _large compact buds_. Bloombastic will also stimulate the enzyme process on several levels that will make your plant less sensitive to stress factors such as: warmth, dry air, high light intensity, diseases and nutrient inadequacies. This flowering innovation does not contain any ballast ingredients such as sodium and chlorine.
> 
> Compared to other *cocktails*, Bloombastic contains at least _50% more_ phosphorus and potassium.
> 
> ...


 Ingredients not listed, blond on the label. What more could a kid want! http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Other-Non-Organic/Atami-ATAMI-Bloombastic-423-oz.asp?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=comparsionshopping&aff=5108

Only $210 for 42oz of water. Not bad.


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Apr 21, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> The typical bullshit:
> 
> Ingredients not listed, blond on the label. What more could a kid want! http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Other-Non-Organic/Atami-ATAMI-Bloombastic-423-oz.asp?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=comparsionshopping&aff=5108
> 
> Only $210 for 42oz of water. Not bad.


so UB, I have learned so much from your threads and posts, I am curious if you p/k spike at all, and if so, what do you use?
being in the hydro business, I can get this stuff wholesale,so,I tried the bloombastic this run, I am noticing harder bigger buds.


----------



## Beansly (Apr 21, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> The typical bullshit:
> 
> Ingredients not listed, blond on the label. What more could a kid want! http://www.atlantishydroponics.com/Other-Non-Organic/Atami-ATAMI-Bloombastic-423-oz.asp?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=comparsionshopping&aff=5108
> 
> Only $210 for 42oz of water. Not bad.


Typical. Blatant.
Even if it does work a little, $210! Jesus H. Crist!
That's highway robbery.


----------



## nog (Apr 21, 2011)

they are all a waste of money, just use mono potassium phosphate for a pk boost if you are on hydro, or molasses on soil


----------



## Uncle Ben (Apr 21, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> so UB, I have learned so much from your threads and posts, I am curious if you p/k spike at all, and if so, what do you use?
> being in the hydro business, I can get this stuff wholesale,so,I tried the bloombastic this run, I am noticing harder bigger buds.


There is no need for a p/k spike, at anytime. It's all marketing hype and what you're seeing does not make for a valid argument as there could have been 20 factors at play regarding the "harder bigger buds" thing. There is a need to keep the leaves as productive as possible until harvest. See my avatar? Those were 5" diameter colas, solid, no air spaces using $2.00 Walmart foods.

UB


----------



## MIway (Apr 21, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> what you're seeing does not make for a valid argument as there could have been 20 factors at play regarding the "harder bigger buds" thing.
> 
> See my avatar? Those were 5" diameter colas, solid, no air spaces using $2.00 Walmart foods.
> 
> UB


Exactly my friend... there could have been 20 or different factors to why that plant of yours produced those colas... and likely they all interplayed with one another... the sum of the grower is more than his equipment on hand. 

Now, if you ran a side-by-side with both, yourself, then you would have some basis to say one thing did another over another, or what ever. Even a single side-by-side wouldn't really 'prove' anything, but add some evidence that something might be there... or not.

Not knocking that most of this game is hype... not by a long shot. Peace


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 21, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> There is no need for a p/k spike, at anytime. It's all marketing hype and what you're seeing does not make for a valid argument as there could have been 20 factors at play regarding the "harder bigger buds" thing. There is a need to keep the leaves as productive as possible until harvest. See my avatar? Those were 5" diameter colas, solid, no air spaces using $2.00 Walmart foods.
> 
> UB


That's impressive, just simple wallmart and bob your uncle, or ben.. bad joke? Never the less that's interesting, I guess at my local hydro shop they alway recommend canna its very concentrated stuff and lasts i use a table spoon per litre including additives. Using the full range, terra vega and Cannazyme, Rhizotonic for Veg and i'll be using the terra flores for flower with the cannazyme, rhizotonic, and the pk 13/14 and boost http://www.canna-uk.com/terra . And you're saying you just use walmart products, i feel a tad stupid now. Everyone talks of the PK boost being that additive that really swells the fruit?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 21, 2011)

Terrorbeard said:


> That's impressive, just simple wallmart and bob your uncle, or ben.. bad joke? Never the less that's interesting, I guess at my local hydro shop they alway recommend canna its very concentrated stuff and lasts i use a table spoon per litre including additives. Using the full range, terra vega and Cannazyme, Rhizotonic for Veg and i'll be using the terra flores for flower with the cannazyme, rhizotonic, and the pk 13/14 and boost http://www.canna-uk.com/terra . And you're saying you just use walmart products, i feel a tad stupid now. Everyone talks of the PK boost being that additive that really swells the fruit?


EVERYTHING your plant needs and wants

http://www.dyna-gro.com/

Hope it helps

Namaste'


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 21, 2011)

MIway said:


> Exactly my friend.... the sum of the grower is more than his equipment on hand.


That, right there, pretty much, tells it all. My sig says the same thing. Many try, but you cannot 'buy' a good grow without being a good grower and that takes experience and a certain *touch*.

Wet


----------



## sgt d (Apr 21, 2011)

Illumination said:


> EVERYTHING your plant needs and wants
> 
> http://www.dyna-gro.com/
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I believe I will side-by-side that with my current nutes...you might have just saved me a bazillion dollars, Ill.


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Illumination said:


> EVERYTHING your plant needs and wants
> 
> http://www.dyna-gro.com/
> 
> ...


right on man, in a previous thread someone mentioned dyna grow! which exact products do you use from them? be interesting to see the effect on your grows


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Apr 22, 2011)

Uncle Ben said:


> There is no need for a p/k spike, at anytime. It's all marketing hype and what you're seeing does not make for a valid argument as there could have been 20 factors at play regarding the "harder bigger buds" thing. There is a need to keep the leaves as productive as possible until harvest. See my avatar? Those were 5" diameter colas, solid, no air spaces using $2.00 Walmart foods.
> 
> UB


People always ask me what I use and i tell them they wouldn't believe me, I use $10 nutes(jack's classic) I have numerous new nute companies that want to put there stuff on my shelf. I tell them, The hardest thing to do is get people to try new nutes, once they have there mind stuck on something, they want that.even If I give them a free sample, they never come back and buy that stuff. I always hand newbies a bottle of dyna-gro and tell them to start at 1/4 strength, then go to riu and start reading.


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

Terrorbeard said:


> right on man, in a previous thread someone mentioned dyna grow! which exact products do you use from them? be interesting to see the effect on your grows


Foliage Pro
Magpro
Protekt
Bloom
KLN

And my new grow is all DG fro the most part and has always been part of it

Links in my sig

Namaste'


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 22, 2011)

i hear alot about jacks too but alas its not readily available in europe..


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 22, 2011)

Illumination said:


> Foliage Pro
> Magpro
> Protekt
> Bloom
> ...


right on thats it, IM BUYING THE DYNA GROW im going to put my bottle of canna down.. do you use the recommended ammount suggested on the bottle or is it very concentrated? 
Considering i've already invested in the canna additives i'll stick to my cannazyme and rhiztonic.. I also ordered monster grow from grotec, dunno if anyones familiar with it.
Namaste? fan of india? I've been dying to go, it's my homeland which i havent been to yet, i originally grew up in middle east, 40% of our population was indian, made some very good friends.. goa, kerrala, cochin ahhhhhhh


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

Terrorbeard said:


> right on thats it, IM BUYING THE DYNA GROW im going to put my bottle of canna down.. do you use the recommended ammount suggested on the bottle or is it very concentrated?
> Considering i've already invested in the canna additives i'll stick to my cannazyme and rhiztonic.. I also ordered monster grow from grotec, dunno if anyones familiar with it.
> Namaste? fan of india? I've been dying to go, it's my homeland which i havent been to yet, i originally grew up in middle east, 40% of our population was indian, made some very good friends.. goa, kerrala, cochin ahhhhhhh


the divinity lies within us all....been there and enjoyed it...I grow in soiless amended medium and it has done me the best by far

Namaste'


----------



## Illumination (Apr 22, 2011)

VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO said:


> People always ask me what I use and i tell them they wouldn't believe me, I use $10 nutes(jack's classic) I have numerous new nute companies that want to put there stuff on my shelf. I tell them, The hardest thing to do is get people to try new nutes, once they have there mind stuck on something, they want that.even If I give them a free sample, they never come back and buy that stuff. I always hand newbies a bottle of dyna-gro and tell them to start at 1/4 strength, then go to riu and start reading.



LOVE DYNAGRO AND JACK"S!!!

And I remember that thread your sig quote....that summed it all up for me...fdd can be a dick sometimes but for the most part he is cool as hell and quite funny

Namaste'


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 23, 2011)

looked at the folliage pro its 1/4 teaspoon to a gallon, thats highly concentrated... damnn.. and its soo cheapp.. cool.. i can use this as a base fert eh?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 23, 2011)

Terrorbeard said:


> looked at the folliage pro its 1/4 teaspoon to a gallon, thats highly concentrated... damnn.. and its soo cheapp.. cool.. i can use this as a base fert eh?


It is what I use in veg and supplement the bloom or magpro with it in flower...it is very cost effective and the results are top notch..for real...I can afford anything I want and from experimentation I have found this is the b est fro me


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 24, 2011)

Illumination said:


> It is what I use in veg and supplement the bloom or magpro with it in flower...it is very cost effective and the results are top notch..for real...I can afford anything I want and from experimentation I have found this is the b est fro me


You use the foliage and pro together? I know i'm a bit of a noob but this sounds like a high concentration.. do you use half of half the recommended dose for each together? i must look at the results in your grow when i get a chance..


----------



## Illumination (Apr 24, 2011)

Terrorbeard said:


> You use the foliage and pro together? I know i'm a bit of a noob but this sounds like a high concentration.. do you use half of half the recommended dose for each together? i must look at the results in your grow when i get a chance..


yes I use a varied combination of Foliage pro, magpro and Protekt in flower...you can attain the desired ratios by varying the amounts of each....rarely use the bloom at all myself

you just have to do a lil math to compute the ratios

Namaste'


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 24, 2011)

The best results I've seen thus far are when I'm feeding a 1-3-2 NPK ratio during the last 2/3rds of flower. So if a PK booster 'boosts' you near a 1-3-2 ratio then I'd say it's something you should look into further. Though I know for a fact that there are products out there that give you a 1-3-2 off the bat which in my experience eliminates the need for any extra NPK jazz.


----------



## Terrorbeard (Apr 25, 2011)

grateful for all your advise so far illumination.. i'm not very good with maths! But perhaps i should brush up.. with the dyna gro I'm interested in you technique.. tell me if i'm wrong you maintain high nitrogen levels with the foliage pro but use the magpro to balance it out in flower? You like to keep your plant greener in flower? what kind of yields are you getting?


----------



## Illumination (Apr 25, 2011)

Terrorbeard said:


> grateful for all your advise so far illumination.. i'm not very good with maths! But perhaps i should brush up.. with the dyna gro I'm interested in you technique.. tell me if i'm wrong you maintain high nitrogen levels with the foliage pro but use the magpro to balance it out in flower? You like to keep your plant greener in flower? what kind of yields are you getting?



go to the threads in my sig and all of it is documented there for the past year...yes I do use more nitrogen in flower than any bloom food offers and my goal is green to the end

Namaste'


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 26, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> The best results I've seen thus far are when I'm feeding a 1-3-2 NPK ratio during the last 2/3rds of flower. So if a PK booster 'boosts' you near a 1-3-2 ratio then I'd say it's something you should look into further. Though I know for a fact that there are products out there that give you a 1-3-2 off the bat which in my experience eliminates the need for any extra NPK jazz.


Besides all that, I've found that, that same 1-3-2 ratio is the best for long term host plant maintenance and good cuts. I use Jack's Bloom Booster, about 3/4 strength every couple of weeks or so. Enough N for growth and the P and K levels make for firm stems and easy rooting.

Might be a useful observation to someone, might not be. YMMV

Wet


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 26, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Besides all that, I've found that, that same 1-3-2 ratio is the best for long term host plant maintenance and good cuts. I use Jack's Bloom Booster, about 3/4 strength every couple of weeks or so. Enough N for growth and the P and K levels make for firm stems and easy rooting.
> 
> Might be a useful observation to someone, might not be. YMMV
> 
> Wet


 I remember back on overgrow they had a cloning FAQ and one of the tips was to feed bloom foods to the plant 24 hours before cuts were taken. Back then when I was just learning, that seem to help actually.


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Jul 6, 2011)

Canna PK13/14 tried and tested countless times. A product that I will always always use.


----------

